# APS Optiwhite Aquarium



## Tim Harrison

I've been after an Aqua One AquaOpti for a while, and I've had a mare trying to get hold of one

First one had a manufacturing flaw.
Second one, ordered from a different company, failed delivery twice and then got damaged.
Third one, from yet another company, has been on order sine 13th June but didn't turn up in the wholesale delivery.

And now they're apparently discontinued

I give in...I think I'm going to go with APS. They do a very similar tank with a 40cm deep base which fits my IKEA hacked cabinet perfectly.

Anyone seen or used their optiwhite range?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ultra-Cle...-Litre-/311879526630?var=&hash=item8e316df407


----------



## Ryan Thang To

That a shame mate. Don't know why they would have it on there wesite and not get them in. 

The aps tank look really good. Need to know what the silicone is like tho. I didn't know they do rimless tank


----------



## Tim Harrison

I know, it's since been taken down form their website. 
I didn't know APS did a rimless either, stumbled across it really. I emailed them and they replied conforming that the silicon is minimal and neat, and similar to the Aqua One tank. 
They are exactly the same dimensions as well...could actually be the remaining end of line Aqua One stock but I guess I'll find out next week, I ordered one anyway


----------



## Ryan Thang To

It might be. If im wrong the aqua tank doesn't have a logo on it so the aps might be the same as you say it is  

This days now rimless tank are looking super nice and neat. I saw one in pets at home rimless very very neat and only £40 nano cube

Is that free delivery too? Well at lease you don't have to pick it up lol


----------



## Tim Harrison

Yes it's free delivery as well
I've seen those tanks in Pets @ Home too, pretty impressive really for a pet store...it seems our influence (aquascapers) is trickling down to the mainstream market


----------



## Vandal Gardener

Good find Tim,

I keep mulling over the aquaopti so will be watching to see your opinions.  I had a look at the link where it lists the dimensions as 800 x 400 x 450 so it's a bit bigger than the aquaopti - just wanted to check how you knew the 450 bit is the height and not the base as I'd hate to get to the point of it arriving for it to be too big.


----------



## Tim Harrison

Thanks Vandal...I was hoping someone else would be able to give me the benefit of their experience first But that's OK, I'll take one for the team
I've bought the 600 x 400 x 400 aquarium.


----------



## Vandal Gardener

Ha ha all for the greater good and all that, hope the silicon work is a thing of beauty and you're over the moon with it when it comes.  

It was the bigger one that caught my eye but I seem to be falling into the ADA fanboy trap of visiting the 75P daily - the draw is strengthing!

ATB


----------



## Tim Harrison

Took delivery of the APS tank today...I'm rather disappointed, especially given the advertising image above...
It's very poor quality, the silicon work isn't great at all.
It's been roughly cut along the seams, and there are random bits of dirt, air bubbles and a hair trapped in it.
Theres quite a bit of silicon residue and ingrained dirt around the seams.
And the end panel on one side is noticeably misaligned
Back to the drawing board...maybe 5th time lucky


----------



## Nelson

That's sh%t .


----------



## Vandal Gardener

Aw feeling it for you, bummer - go for the 75P you know you want to


----------



## Tim Harrison

Nelson said:


> That's sh%t .


It's so sh%t it's almost funny


Vandal Gardener said:


> Aw feeling it for you, bummer - go for the 75P you know you want to


Thanks Vandal...yeah I'm going to have a bit of a rethink - the Aqua One tank had immaculate silicon and fit my stand perfectly. I thought the APS tank might be a good alternative.


----------



## Iain mlaren

I have the aqua opti tank and i think it's pretty brill. Nice silicone and clean joins. Have you tried eBay? I got mine there 100quid delivered I thought quite a bargain.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vandal Gardener

Tim,
Have you checked charterhouse as they've got them advertised in stock with 5-10 day delivery times


----------



## George Farmer

Interesting. I guess that's why they're so cheap.


----------



## Tim Harrison

Vandal Gardener said:


> Tim,
> Have you checked charterhouse as they've got them advertised in stock with 5-10 day delivery times


They did have, but since mine wasn't in their wholesale delivery they surmised that they are no longer available and have removed the AquaOpti 85 from their website.


George Farmer said:


> Interesting. I guess that's why they're so cheap.


Yeah, I know what you mean George...you usually get what you pay for.
But I thought I was on pretty safe ground since it's only a fiver cheaper than the Aqua One tank; the silicone on that is immaculate


Iain mlaren said:


> Have you tried eBay?


I think I'll give that a miss for now...I might be tempting fate even more

Anyway, thought I'd take a punt and share incase anyone else was thinking of going down the APS route


----------



## Tim Harrison

Update - just phoned Aqua Pacific and the entire Aqua Opti range has been discontinued
Definitely need a rethink...


----------



## George Farmer

Is an Aquascaper tank not suitable?


----------



## Tim Harrison

I may well go down that route yet. I was admiring them the other day in Aquarium Gardens.
Aside from the obvious quality, the depth is perfect for aquascaping.

I have an IKEA hacked cabinet that is 40cm deep, and I'm kind of attached to it, hence trying to find an aquarium to fit
I'm thinking I'll have to give up on that idea now though, or perhaps get something made, or go shallow again


----------



## Ryan Thang To

Hello tim

OMG!!! that is poor quality. That a shame it look well good in the picture. I seen better at pets at home. Are you keeping it or sending it back to them?

Can't you somehow fix the aqua opti one you brought?

Office look very good by the way. If that was me i wouldn't get any work done


----------



## Tim Harrison

The quality's not great
I got rid the AquaOpti, didn't seem any point keeping it; it may have been OK, but knowing my luck it would probably have failed catastrophically



Ryan Thang To said:


> Office look very good by the way. If that was me i wouldn't get any work done


Haha...it's a hive of inactivity


----------



## PARAGUAY

Oh dear just had a email from APS to vote for us in the PFK poll retailer /product they have always responded well often parts for free with problems(rare)can't do now with Tims experience  but any consultation for APS it should be a shoe in for Fluval again they sponsor the poll


----------



## Tim Harrison

PARAGUAY said:


> Oh dear just had a email from APS to vote for us in the PFK poll retailer /product they have always responded well often parts for free with problems(rare)can't do now with Tims experience  but any consultation for APS it should be a shoe in for Fluval again they sponsor the poll


I've had pretty good service from them the few times I've used them in the past.

However, I'm not the least bit impressed with their after sales service now either
They have just emailed offering me £7.50 as compensation for the 'cosmetic damages'
I thought I'd made it clear I wanted them to pick the tank up and refund me in full.


----------



## Ryan Thang To

Tim Harrison said:


> I've had pretty good service from them the few times I've used them in the past.
> 
> However, I'm not the least bit impressed with their after sales service now either
> They have just emailed offering me £7.50 for the 'cosmetic damages'
> I thought I'd made it clear I wanted them to pick the tank up and refund me in full.


Hahaha what are you going to do with £7.50


----------



## Tim Harrison

Ryan Thang To said:


> Hahaha what are you going to do with £7.50


LOL...maybe buy this...no wait I can't afford it...it's £8.00, and I've only got £7.50


----------



## Ryan Thang To

That jokes hahaha. Hope you get it sorted
Ever wonder about the Ada 60p is a tad smaller


----------



## Tim Harrison

Thanks, me too
Yep, it's on my list of possibles along with an Aquascaper tank.
The ADA 60p is edging it a bit since it would mean I won't have to give up my cabinet


----------



## MrHidley

Really disappointing, I do have to say that while i don't like a lot of ADA products, their tanks are superb and kind of reasonably priced. That said if i was buying a 60cm tank right now, i'd definitely go with an Aquascaper 600, I have the same hacked IKEA besta and it's a perfect fit.


----------



## Tim Harrison

MrHidley said:


> That said if i was buying a 60cm tank right now, i'd definitely go with an Aquascaper 600, I have the same hacked IKEA besta and it's a perfect fit.


Are you sure, my cabinet is only 40cm deep and I thought the Aquascaper 600 is 50cm deep?


----------



## MrHidley

Tim Harrison said:


> Are you sure, my cabinet is only 40cm deep and I thought the Aquascaper 600 is 50cm deep?



Oh, hang on, i got confused with the 600 and something else... Good job i wasn't buying one!


----------



## Tim Harrison

The saga continues....

APS have accepted a return for the aquarium, which is good news, right...? 
Well it would be but, they won't pay the cost of return nor will they arrange for a courier to pick it up 
They say because I signed for it as undamaged I have to foot the bill, despite the fact that it's significantly not as described 

To send it back as they recommend will cost in excess of £40.00 
The tank cost £75.00...nice cost / return ratio 
To add further insult to injury if it gets damaged apparently I'll be responsible 
Upshot is I could end up well over £115.00 out of pocket because their product is substandard 

So I decided I was flogging a dead horse talking to APS. Instead I talked to eBay 
And, the great guys at eBay customer service are going to get APS to pick the tank up for free and refund me in full...


----------



## MrHidley

Tim Harrison said:


> So I decided I was flogging a dead horse talking to APS. Instead I talked to eBay
> And, the great guys at eBay customer service are going to get APS to pick the tank up for free and refund me in full...



Glad you managed to get it sorted. As someone whose primary business is run on eBay i can attest that the customer always comes first. Great 99% of the time, you always get the odd blahblahblahblah trying to scam the system, but overall they're very good. Be aware that APS will have the ability to withdraw the cost of the courier from your return once it gets back to them if they deem anything wrong. Take some pictures after/while you package it to prove it was done correctly otherwise you might end up with another fight on your hands.


----------



## Tim Harrison

Thanks for the heads up. Nothing would surprise me anymore


----------



## Ryan Thang To

Hello mate

That is so annoying that they say you had to pay for it to be sent back. It wouldn't happen if the description was right. To be honest if they continue to sell that tank at lease get some close up shot and advertising property.

Glad you got it sorted out.

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## Tim Harrison

Thanks Ryan.


----------



## Nelson

Thanks for taking a hit for the team .


----------



## Tim Harrison

Haha...no worries, all's well that ends well...I hope


----------



## Tim Harrison

Thought I'd post an update since something rather surprising has happened, which may prove useful to anyone else who finds themselves in a similarly unfortunate situation.

Firstly, MrHidley was right...


MrHidley said:


> Be aware that APS will have the ability to withdraw the cost of the courier from your return once it gets back to them if they deem anything wrong. Take some pictures after/while you package it to prove it was done correctly otherwise you might end up with another fight on your hands.



APS did try this on and told me I'd still be liable for damages...they also asked for photos of the packaging; eBay don't allow photos to be sent through their email system...a bit naughty 
I think APS might have been pinged by eBay because they sent me an email a few days later to tell me they'd made a mistake and didn't require photos after all 

Anyway for the surprising development...

It seems eBay must be moving over to the Amazon model where customer service is everything; I got an email this morning thanking me for my patience and the professional manner in which I've dealt with APS so far.
Better still eBay will refund me as soon as the parcel is collected (tomorrow, Weds), after I share the tracking number. And even better than that, if collection fails they will still refund me...it's win win for the customer 

So hopefully the tank will be picked up tomorrow and I'll get my refund, and the floor space in my garage back. And an end to this saga.


----------



## PARAGUAY

Bad customer service all round you have had Tim from All Pond Solutions, you could claim for the time you have had to spend on resolving the situation once you get the refund, I would be confident you are entitled to.Nice support from ebay but it shoud b e under the circumstances


----------



## Tim Harrison

The tank has been collected and eBay have just issued me with a full refund 

 THE END  ​


----------



## Ryan Thang To

That great. Hope you can find the right tank next time

Sent from my SM-N915FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Daveslaney

Great news.


----------



## Tim Harrison

Thanks Ryan...I'm thinking about maybe going large...120p large.
The last time I had a 120cm tank was some time ago in the distant past.
And thanks Dave.


----------



## Ryan Thang To

Ohhh 120cm. That be awesome. That be more gear and soil lol


----------



## Nelson

Tim Harrison said:


> Thanks Ryan...I'm thinking about maybe going large...120p large.


Do it,do it .


----------



## Tim Harrison

Haha...just trying to figure out how I'll square it with SWMBO  - when you add on lighting, filtration, etc, etc, it adds up to a fortune


----------



## Djoko Sauza

Sorry to derail but has anyone else had experience with this APS tank? I'm interested in a rimless tank and was considering this one, but if they're all very low quality then I think I'll go for a different one.


----------



## Ryan Thang To

Diogo Sousa said:


> Sorry to derail but has anyone else had experience with this APS tank? I'm interested in a rimless tank and was considering this one, but if they're all very low quality then I think I'll go for a different one.


Ada or aquascape tank.


----------



## castle

I bought one, delivered today. 

It's not as bad as Tim has shown; but not anywhere like an ADA tank. Silicone work is not perfect, and where they've trimmed it back a scratch can be seen. I ran my nail around the silicone, which took a small bit of silicone off (they haven't cleaned it up perfectly).  I'll ask for a partial refund but overall happy with it. Amazon reviews have been positive too. I just don't think their build quality is top drawer.


----------



## Ryan Thang To

castle said:


> I bought one, delivered today.
> 
> It's not as bad as Tim has shown; but not anywhere like an ADA tank. Silicone work is not perfect, and where they've trimmed it back a scratch can be seen. I ran my nail around the silicone, which took a small bit of silicone off (they haven't cleaned it up perfectly).  I'll ask for a partial refund but overall happy with it. Amazon reviews have been positive too. I just don't think their build quality is top drawer.


Hi
Any pictures

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## castle

I don't have a camera that can focus in on small detail


----------



## castle

If I got this from ADA/EA/TMC I'd be shocked; but from APS this seems about right. £75, and a bit of TLC this seems okay. As I said though, there's enough not right to get some money back I think.


----------



## castle

Hello, further edit.* Do not buy these tanks. *


----------



## Danny

castle said:


> Hello, further edit.* Do not buy these tanks. *


Care to elaborate.....


----------



## Angus

Now i'm curious...


----------



## Ryan Thang To

castle said:


> Hello, further edit.* Do not buy these tanks. *


----------



## castle

Yes, so, difficult to photo..

Where the 60cm panel, joins the base glass the silicone is about ~1mm in diameter, yes ~1mm strand of silicone. No idea how they've managed it, but that's not safe.  So instead of having say 8mm by 1mm of silicone connecting the glass, for about 3 inches I have 1mm. Not good.

Also, glass is chipped on two corners .


----------



## Tim Harrison

They are shockingly poor quality...I guess you'll be sending it back.
If so, please keep us informed, hopefully their customer service has improved and you'll get a hassle free refund.


----------



## castle

Sucks, I need a tank this size, and TGM have sold out of 120Ps - __


----------



## castle

APS have offered to refund and collect the aquarium (I did get macro photos in the end). Happy resolution.


----------



## Ryan Thang To

castle said:


> APS have offered to refund and collect the aquarium (I did get macro photos in the end). Happy resolution.


Hi.
Glad they sorted it out.


----------

